# Me, new Brompton.



## Aso Jones (20 Oct 2009)

This is my first submission, reason it's my first is, never found this site before today. Also had a phone call today telling me my new Brompton is ready to be picked up. It's the M type titanium 6 speed, ordered it 11 August and ready first day of the rain, oh well.


----------



## Campfire (20 Oct 2009)

Hi Aso Jones, lucky you, I wish I'd stretched myself for a ti model. Enjoy it.


----------



## Pottsy (20 Oct 2009)

Hi Aso. What colour did you go for?


----------



## Aso Jones (20 Oct 2009)

Just the basic red, with gear reduction.

I have a Dahon 20 inch wheels 24 speed, really nice to ride, but oh so heavy and bulky when folded. My 4 friends all have Bromptons and we all get on a bus together, they walk on bike in one hand bag in the other. Me like if I am carting a elephant. I have had the Dahon 2 years and we have had some lovely days out, it's just the folding is the problem with it.


----------



## Yellow Fang (21 Oct 2009)

Very nice, why did you go for a gear reduction with a 6 speed bike. I hear Bromptons have quite a wide gear ratio these days.


----------



## Aso Jones (21 Oct 2009)

I went for the gear reduction because I live in the South Wales valleys, and you can meet some very interesting hills here.

I went to Cardiff today to collect it, and have to say, it's been set up perfect. I have read that spoke tension is a little suspect on Brompton wheels , well not these, very very good, in fact all I have had to do is get my seat set correctly.

I rode it to Penarth over the Cardiff barrage, and went at an angle to go over a metal drain that was proud by about 15 mm, and it was wet, well my time doing trials riding on motor bikes stood me in good stead, oh and the railings or I would have been in the sea.

Yes, I think I will have some good days out on it.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (21 Oct 2009)

hi aso,

i've had my brommie a couple months and done approx 1100 miles. only problems so far, are a defective tyre and the bolt dropped off my derailer. i have changed, grips to ergon 2's. changed to reduced gearing. changed from brommie saddle to brooks, back to brommie standard. i just changed my pedals to some shimano flats i had in the garage. i absolutely love it and have done 50+ miles trips with no problems in very hilly rossendale. good luck and enjoy. oh, which bag did you get? i got the 'c' bag


----------



## Aso Jones (21 Oct 2009)

Hi shaun.
Yes, I got the C bag as well. I am a bit concerned about bits falling off. How did a bolt drop off your derailer? The new saddle seems ok so far, shape seem just right. However not done enough miles in one go to be sure, I have quite a few saddles including a brooks 17, I don't think I will be using it though it was ok on my tourer drooped bars, never liked it on uprights.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (21 Oct 2009)

to be fair, i was rattling along the canal towpath for 25 miles. just popped into b n q at side of canal bought a bolt n carried on. tho the brommie did ride no problems except the chain skipped if extreme pressure was put on the pedals. the defective tyre could of happened to any firm. yep i agree the saddle is ok, i just fell into the have a brompton? must have have a brooks, but i already had one so didn't cost owt extra.


----------



## Aso Jones (25 Oct 2009)

It as been a bit dryer today so went for ride about 30 miles.
can't say I like the standard seat, so I have changed it for the x-light seat I had in the shed, it's red to match also titanium rails to match. Have not tried it on a ride yet, can't say I liked it on my mountain bike that's why it's been in the shed. I do like the ride and went up all hills required.
The folding pedal as developed a click, I don't like that, anything I can do to eliminate it?
Also have anyone found a way of marking the seat post, so I can lift it to the correct spot always?

Thanks.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Oct 2009)

try using the pedal with the fat bit up. mine did that at first. i changed the pedals to bigger flats as i like wide pedals. the slightly larger fold hasn't affected the way i use the bike at all. file a line on the side you fold from. i at first thought i didn't like the standard seat, but now i've gone back to it. the brooks is just not for me. i stopped using the front luggage recently as it seemed to be acting as a huge brake in the wind. i use my rucksack and seem to have increased my average mph.


----------



## Aso Jones (25 Oct 2009)

Thanks Shaun
I have a pair of folding pedals off my Dahon, they suit me and fold very good I will try them if your idea of using it a certain way don't stop the click.

So that is what I have to do again, file a mark on my seat post. I was hoping for a brilliant idea, hard to think of anything better really, I didn't mind doing it on my Dahon, but on titanium, oh well.

About the front bag, it's one of the reasons I bought the Brompton. I always carry my SLR camera with a lens or two, when I ride they go around my waist, when I get on a bus it can now go in my bag, ill put up with the bit of wind resistance.

I have the light wheel on the front, how do you get the wheel off?


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Nov 2009)

Ermmm... I *wouldn't* file a mark on the seat post, it'll act as a stress riser and the seat post will eventually go.
I tweaked mine by raising the seat post as much as possible, then moving the pentaclip around till the saddle was at the right height. Now, seat fully up = seat perfect. Simples!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (19 Nov 2009)

i've busted my hub, but it's easily fixed and brompton sending the pawl cover in the post. i've now done +2300 miles now. i found the seat ok for distances up to 30 miles. i'm starting to suffer chaffing with it on rides over that (have done 2 metric tons now). i have a brooks but don't like it, may give it another go on the longer distances just to see if it is better on longer rides.

glad to hear you like it. i love it. the bag no doubt will be a hinderance in this wind when i go out tonight. have you joined the brompton group on yahoo yet? great place for brommie specific info and nerding.


edit: i should have said file a scratch. i agree filing a gouge could weaken the post. perhaps magic marker would suffice?


----------



## Aso Jones (29 Nov 2009)

Well since the last time I wrote here, I have only been for a few rides. One was long enough to tell me that the new standard Brompton seat is not for me. I have now put my red x-light seat with titanium metal parts on, have had it for about seven years, and never had the use out of it that I should have had considering the cost. 

When getting the front wheel off, do I need mole grips as well as a Alan key? or is it just a knack you need. 
I files my seat post, just a little nick really, that will not effect the strength of it.
Oh for some weather to have a good go.


----------



## GrahamNR17 (29 Nov 2009)

Congrats on the Brompton, I'm properly jealous


----------



## Crankarm (30 Nov 2009)

Aso Jones said:


> Well since the last time I wrote here, I have only been for a few rides. One was long enough to tell me that the new standard Brompton seat is not for me. I have now put my red x-light seat with titanium metal parts on, have had it for about seven years, and never had the use out of it that I should have had considering the cost.
> 
> When getting the front wheel off, do I need mole grips as well as a Alan key? or is it just a knack you need.
> I files my seat post, just a little nick really, that will not effect the strength of it.
> Oh for some weather to have a good go.



Brompton supply a black O ring to go around the seat post IIRC. Plus if you have the telescopic seat post extension you set the extra height to your desire and the main tube when unfolded is always at full extension.

Also it's very worth while fitty stubby bar ends such as Titec Micros, SPDs and ditch the Schraeder (car valve) inner tubes for Presta high pressure inner tubes (Schwalbe SV4 tubes 37-349) which you can easily maintain at 100psi and which hold heir pressure much better than the Schraeder valves. My choice of saddle is Specialised BG2 Sport. Cheap and comfy.

Also remove the inner brake cables and grease as Brompton don't seem to lube the cables which creates a lot of friction and resistance when the brakes are used. They will perform a whole lot better after greasing the inner cables.

Bromptons are great .


----------



## SavageHoutkop (30 Nov 2009)

Aso Jones said:


> When getting the front wheel off, do I need mole grips as well as a Alan key?



What is a mole grip? 

Had my front wheel off last weekend and it was just a spanner one side and a socket set the other (or two spanners) - I'm sure those better at it than I am can do it with just one spanner. 

Then to get the wheel off you need to move one brake pad (allen key) or deflate tyre fully.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Nov 2009)

SavageHoutkop said:


> What is a mole grip?


Google is your friend!


----------



## Aso Jones (30 Nov 2009)

My front wheel as a knurled ring instead of a nut, and an Alan key the other side. I'm sure when I get down to it I'll figure it out.

That's a good idea Crankarm, I will fit presta tubes. One of my friends as had a Brompton for years and he still uses Schraeder tubes, and you can bet that sometime during a ride we have to stop for him to put some air in his tubes, I will not suggest to him to buy presta tubes he's likely to go all faint.


----------

